# Video of me Deadlifting 162.5kg Winning the u75kg m1 class at IDFPA Championships



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a video of me deadlifting 162.5kg winning the u75kg m1 class at the IDFPA Single Lift Irish Championships in Dublin last Sat this lift qualified me to compete in the Irish Team at the WDFPF European Championships in Oct I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Well n mate.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Well done,excellent lift


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good lifting mate !


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

tomo8 said:


> Well n mate.


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

gearchange said:


> Well done,excellent lift


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

constantbulk said:


> good lifting mate !


Thanks very much.


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

That dosent look like 162.5 to me


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

bebe247 said:


> That dosent look like 162.5 to me


It is 25kg x 4 + 20kg BAR = 120kg + 15kg x 2 = 150kg + 2.5kg x 2 = 155g + 1.25kg x 2 = 157.5kg + 2.5kg collers x 2 = 162.5kg in total.

.


----------



## Jason Bamse (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice smooth lift. Could have got my i'd say


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry didn't realize there was 2 of the red plates on each side thought there was only 1


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice lifting mate! Love a GOOD deadlift!!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Jason Bamse said:


> Nice smooth lift. Could have got my i'd say  [/quote
> 
> Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice lifting mate! Love a GOOD deadlift!!


Thanks very much.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate!!!! Let us know how you get on with other comp!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well done mate.

Emphasis on the fact this was a drug free lift too guys! Seen guys on gear struggling with less


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well done on the lift, would say you need to get your hips down lower as it looks like your lower back is taking a lot of the stress in the lift.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

well done fella

with no offence intended, isnt a 162 deadlift quite low for someone under 75kg?


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate!!!! Let us know how you get on with other comp!


Thanks very much I am competing in the NIPF Northern Ireland Deadlift championships this Sat.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Well done mate.
> 
> Emphasis on the fact this was a drug free lift too guys! Seen guys on gear struggling with less


Thanks very much yes I am life time drug free.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

felix said:


> Thanks very much I am competing in the NIPF Northern Ireland Deadlift championships this Sat.


Brilliant fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

zak007 said:


> well done fella
> 
> with no offence intended, isnt a 162 deadlift quite low for someone under 75kg?


I didn't want to offend either, but my dads competition lift was 205kg in the u75, he was actually 72 from memory. Not that I can talk, I was 85kg+ when I shifted 165 and I'd dabbled in Peds. Now at 84kg and only just matched the old mans lift.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Well done on the lift, would say you need to get your hips down lower as it looks like your lower back is taking a lot of the stress in the lift.


Thanks very much and thanks for the advice my technique is something I need to work on and hopefully this will help increase the weight I lift abit more.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good for you Felix well done.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

zak007 said:


> well done fella
> 
> with no offence intended, isnt a 162 deadlift quite low for someone under 75kg?


Thanks very much I know some people under 75kg do lift quite abit more than me but I was very happy at 44 years of age soon to be 45 and at 72.8kg bodyweight to lift 162.5kg which is the qualifying standard to get in to the Irish Team for the European Championships for my class I am really looking forward to competing at this comp.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

paullen said:


> I didn't want to offend either, but my dads competition lift was 205kg in the u75, he was actually 72 from memory. Not that I can talk, I was 85kg+ when I shifted 165 and I'd dabbled in Peds. Now at 84kg and only just matched the old mans lift.


I know some people under 75kg can lift more than me your Dad lifting 205kg at 72kg is great going my aim is to increase the weight I can deadlift in the coming months and I am looking forward to representing Ireland in the u75kg m2 class at the European Championships in Oct. In natural bodybuilding I have qualified for and competed in the BNBF Finals 2 times and the NPA Finals 2 times as well so now along with my future bodybuilding goals it is great to now have powerlifting goals as well and to compete in a big competition like the European Championships was one of them.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Dave 0511 said:


> Good for you Felix well done.


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Brilliant fingers crossed for you mate.


Thanks very much.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

felix said:


> I know some people under 75kg can lift more than me your Dad lifting 205kg at 72kg is great going my aim is to increase the weight I can deadlift in the coming months and I am looking forward to representing Ireland in the u75kg m2 class at the European Championships in Oct. In natural bodybuilding I have qualified for and competed in the BNBF Finals 2 times and the NPA Finals 2 times as well so now along with my future bodybuilding goals it is great to now have powerlifting goals as well and to compete in a big competition like the European Championships was one of them.


there was no offence intended, I was genuinely interested on the lifting limits required at championship level and if was at that i would give it a whirl

as I said previously well done as well as the age factor playing its part to :beer:


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

zak007 said:


> there was no offence intended, I was genuinely interested on the lifting limits required at championship level and if was at that i would give it a whirl
> 
> as I said previously well done as well as the age factor playing its part to :beer:


Thanks very much and no offence taken I am still hoping to lift more yet.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

felix said:


> I know some people under 75kg can lift more than me your Dad lifting 205kg at 72kg is great going my aim is to increase the weight I can deadlift in the coming months and I am looking forward to representing Ireland in the u75kg m2 class at the European Championships in Oct. In natural bodybuilding I have qualified for and competed in the BNBF Finals 2 times and the NPA Finals 2 times as well so now along with my future bodybuilding goals it is great to now have powerlifting goals as well and to compete in a big competition like the European Championships was one of them.


Wish you the best of luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

My training partner is natty, 75kg and can deadlift 210kg, should he look into competing? I thought the numbers they lift in comps were massive


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

paullen said:


> Wish you the best of luck! Keep us updated.


Thanks very much.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> My training partner is natty, 75kg and can deadlift 210kg, should he look into competing? I thought the numbers they lift in comps were massive


210kg is a very good deadlift for a natural u75kg the British and World qualifying standard in the deadlift in u75kg senior Class is 180kg allow you will get some guys who will be able to lift more than this but from what I have seen at comps 210kg at u75kg is a very decent competitive lift.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

John Andrew said:


> Well done mate, Now you have the bug! 200 kgs is next! How are the squat and bench coming on?
> 
> Its a great life,
> 
> John


Thanks very much John before I started dieting for a bodybuilding comp last year I managed to deadlift 182.5kg at a bodyweight of 84kg this was the heaviest I have ever deadlifted but lb per lb it was not really any better than I am deadlifting now I feel if I am wanting to reach 200kg I would need to put on some body weight again but I have bodybuilding shows in mind this year so I think I will just compete in the u75kg class this year which means I can do my bodybuilding comps as well. My bench and squat are not that great they are something I will have to work on as it would be nice to have a go at a full powerlifting comp sometime.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

felix said:


> 210kg is a very good deadlift for a natural u75kg the British and World qualifying standard in the deadlift in u75kg senior Class is 180kg allow you will get some guys who will be able to lift more than this but from what I have seen at comps 210kg at u75kg is a very decent competitive lift.


Is there a website I can look at for the difference divisions? I sure he could go pretty far, as at the moment we don't even train for strength.


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

good lift mate easily had 180 in you imo


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

robdobbie said:


> Is there a website I can look at for the difference divisions? I sure he could go pretty far, as at the moment we don't even train for strength.


Here is the site for BDFPA http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/ lots of information on there.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

sprock said:


> good lift mate easily had 180 in you imo


Thanks very much.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well done.

Improve your technique and you will whack a good deal more weight on that bar.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Well done.
> 
> Improve your technique and you will whack a good deal more weight on that bar.


Thanks very much I will work on my technique.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

John Andrew said:


> Powerlifting Queensland
> 
> 2006 State Junior and Masters Championships
> 
> ...


John thats fantastic lifting both then in 2006 and now as well I hope you reach your goal of the World record.


----------

